# How does this baby Tegu look?



## HorseCaak (May 24, 2009)

I took some pictures (cell phone cam, so sorry bout quality) of this baby Argentine B&W Tegu at local herp shop. I'm always satisfied with their animals and I assess their tanks, lighting, feeding, cleaning, water, etc... They have this new baby that is about 12inches TL. He appears a little more yellow than he is in person. He still does have some yellow tint which has been fading since they've had him. Here are some pics.

















Some reason the lighting was different for this one and showed him even more white than he really is. (I say "he" loosely, not knowing if it is male or female)





So let me know what you think just off of appearance. I have already found they are using UVB and he is being handled daily to get him familiar to human contact. He climbs into the employees hand out of tank, then climbs into my hand from theirs, almost immediately I might add. He's very active and loves to be pet and held. No signs of anger or aggression noted. 

Thanks ahead of time!

-BLAIR


----------



## Jer723 (May 25, 2009)

i dont know but the pictures are poor quality, but it looks to me like that tegu is very very skinny, if u are to buy him id fatten him up nice and quick.

Jerry


----------

